# Artifact Problem



## nevermentioned18 (Mar 15, 2006)

I have lowered my core settings cause i have been having problems with artifacts in games. I scanned for artifacts and it goes for 5 seconds then the whole screen messes up. Can anyone help?

***COMPUTER***
Intel Celeron 2.4Ghz
Asus P4VP-MX
768 MB of RAM
Maxtor 40GB HD
Radeon 9800 Pro 256mb


----------



## D_o_S (Mar 15, 2006)

nevermentioned18 said:
			
		

> I have lowered my core settings cause i have been having problems with artifacts in games. I scanned for artifacts and it goes for 5 seconds then the whole screen messes up. Can anyone help?
> 
> ***COMPUTER***
> Intel Celeron 2.4Ghz
> ...



Hi,

maybe you could tell us the temperature of your card? Is it overheating? What happens when you leave it at stock clocks? Does it still artifact?


----------



## nevermentioned18 (Mar 16, 2006)

um i dont know the temperature but i dont think its over heating i even put a case fan right infront of the cards fan. and even when i turn it off and turn it on the next day it sometimes still messes up at the boot screen. im thinking maybe power supply cause in the bios where it says 5v it is in red and says 4.389 or somenumber like that but im not sure


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 16, 2006)

right that means that the cooler is loose. Take the card out of the system, and then reinstall the cooler, fresh thermal paste and all, and screw it back on TIGHT. And yes, a lack of power would do stuff to your card too...whats your PSU's wattage/brand?


----------



## nevermentioned18 (Mar 16, 2006)

my psu says turboswitch a350atx i took out my card and the bios still says 4.303 or something for the 5v. and i disconnected my case fan also


----------



## nevermentioned18 (Mar 16, 2006)

i think its fixed i reseating the power plug that goes in the mobo and no problems the voltage is back up to par and ati tool didnt find any artifacts thanks for your help


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 16, 2006)

ohh that WOULD be a problem, not enough power getting to video card lol. Well I'm glad you fixed it. happy gaming!


----------

